# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 8] Objet OLE Word; Affichage fentre choix imprimante

## Kalini

Bonjour  tous

J'ai un problme pour activer la fentre duchoix d'imprimante sous Word  partir de PB:

Sous Powerbuilder, j'ai cre un objet OLE (Word) pour obtenir une fusion avec un fichier de donnes.
Le document Word est bien ouvert et la fusion se fait bien.
J'ai ajout  a l'impression automatique qui fontionne parfaitement.

Mais j'aimerai plutt permettre le contrle  l'utilisateur sur l'impression en ouvrant automatiquement la fentre du choix de l'imprimante/pdf.

Ma commande d'impression est celle-ci (a fonctionne trs bien):

*iole_word.Object.Application.ActiveDocument.PrintOut(FALSE)*

Et voici ce que je tente de faire pour donner le contrle  l'utilisateur:

*iole_word.Object.Application.Dialogs(88).Show*

La commande *Application.Dialogs(88).Show* dans une macro Word ouvre pourtant la fentre d'impression avec le choix d'imprimante.

Mais Powerbuilder plante sur cette commande. C'est le "Dialogs" qui le gne.
Voici l'erreur obtenue:
*Error calling external object function dialogs at line ...*

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner la bonne syntaxe  utiliser?


Pour info, le 88 correspond  "wdDialogFilePrint" .

Merci d'avance.
Kalini

----------


## rs

Salut, as-tu essay



```
iole_word.Object.Application.Dialogs(88).Show()
```

----------


## Kalini

> Salut, as-tu essay
> 
> iole_word.Object.Application.Dialogs(88).Show*()*


Je viens d'essayer suite  ton message (merci), et j'ai le mme message  ::(:

----------


## rs

a serait pas un truc dans le genre :



```
Application.Dialogs.Item(xx).Show
```

----------


## Kalini

> a serait pas un truc dans le genre :
> 
> Application.Dialogs.Item(xx).Show


T'es un chef !! a fonctionne !

J'avais pourtant tent avec cette commande l, mais pas de cette manire..

Merci beaucoup. Donc, rsolu.

----------


## rs

la bonne heure !

----------

